# Jetski on the Palm Jumeirah?



## TehPalm (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
we are just about to rent a villa on the Palm with a "private" beach in the back of the house. Now my question: Is it possible to buy a Jetski and cruise from home out of the palm? That would be great, even tho I imagine my neighbours wont be happy about that 

Somebody living on the Palm can man tell me more about the situation regarding motorized water vehicles on the Palm?

Best regards
Sam


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

SamDE said:


> Hey guys,
> we are just about to rent a villa on the Palm with a "private" beach in the back of the house. Now my question: Is it possible to buy a Jetski and cruise from home out of the palm? That would be great, even tho I imagine my neighbours wont be happy about that
> 
> Somebody living on the Palm can man tell me more about the situation regarding motorized water vehicles on the Palm?
> ...


'In Short' Its not allowed...

You can keep it in the marinas on The Palm, or you can keep it on your drive. Sailing around the fronds on The Palm is not allowed apart from entering & exiting the marinas


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

I see them on the Palm and the jetskiiers are horrible... Not allowed technically but if you ride on the Palm just remember there are a lot of Paddleboarders and Kayakers too, some JS here have no manners (locals) and run them over. Try Marina


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Living the Dream!




SamDE said:


> Hey guys,
> we are just about to rent a villa on the Palm with a "private" beach in the back of the house. Now my question: Is it possible to buy a Jetski and cruise from home out of the palm? That would be great, even tho I imagine my neighbours wont be happy about that
> 
> Somebody living on the Palm can man tell me more about the situation regarding motorized water vehicles on the Palm?
> ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

> Jetski on the Palm Jumeirah?


I sincerely hope not. Can't you stay in the Marina with the rest of the chavs?


----------



## TehPalm (Mar 21, 2012)

We been to the Sandance last weekend and saw those Jetski guys and their behavior was not OK. Thanks for all your answers guys, I will contact the marina and ask them in detail about it.

It would make the hosting of a Jetski much easier if i could park it directly in my garden hehe.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

SamDE said:


> We been to the Sandance last weekend and saw those Jetski guys and their behavior was not OK. Thanks for all your answers guys, I will contact the marina and ask them in detail about it.
> 
> It would make the hosting of a Jetski much easier if i could park it directly in my garden hehe.


Wouldnt have thought storing your jetski in the garden would be an issue, storing one at the marina would cost an arm and a leg, but then again if your renting a villa on the palm, maybe thats small change compared to us lower classes in springs ;-)

A lot of guys launch their jetskis at the small harbour just past the burj al arab off jumeriah beach road, think the cost is fairly cheap, and if you bring a level of sanity and consideration to the guys down there it could be a win win.


----------

